

Partially Unobfuscated Compiled Elm Lang Example - theflubba
http://jsfiddle.net/flubba/2kL2x/4/
posted this to see if anyone can help shed insight on the javascipt implementations of Haskell functions like lift, foldr, foldl. The rest are still pretty obfuscated, any ideas?
======
theflubba
Posted this to see if anyone can help shed insight on the javascipt
implementations of Haskell functions like lift, foldr, foldl that are obvious
in the unobfuscated code. The rest of the fuctions, which are heavily
recursive and spread their instructions over several functions, are still
quite obfuscated. Fully unobfuscating this code is the goal. By understanding
this code, really powerful tools regarding real-time communication and real-
time graphics can be unlocked as a standalone pure js implementation.

Source: the extremely clever Elm; <http://elm-lang.org/>

